# My budgie has sticky feathers on his head



## Hani (Mar 15, 2016)

Hi there once again guys, i hope u do know me after a long time 

Today or day before yesterday.. i noticed something very weird happened with my budgie (mr.greenie) again and he seem to have sticky feathers on his head..

Hes not too energetic atm and there r few bald spots around his eyes,

SAME EXAMPLE LIKE THIS ONE : http://talkbudgies.com/diseases-ill...icky-missing-feathers-around-eye-he-sick.html

After he tried to eat a seed, i noticed he started throwing up all the undigested seeds out of his mouth and all the saliva covered his face and his head and thats why i noticed why his feathers on his head became sticky.. does this means hes hard molting atm? shall i have to keep him warm in his cage? give him boiled egg yolk or just the white part? foods which consist high proteins? and he seems to also itch alot and scratch his face too many times whereas also scratch his head towards the cage bars.

Answers are appreciated


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*When a budgie is vomiting it means he is very ill and needs to seen by an Avian Vet as quickly as possible.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

Please take him to a vet right away and keep us updated on his condition.

Best wishes to your little fellow.*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Yes, FaeryBee is right. Vomiting is not a normal part of molting, and needs to be checked out why the vomiting. I hope you will take your Mr. Greenie to an avian vet asap. Please keep us posted here!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm very sorry to hear your budgie is ill! 

I truly hope you're able to get him to the vet and that a good diagnosis is able to be made.

While you wait for the avian vet appointment, it's important that you keep him hydrated. Soaking millet in an electrolyte solution such as the recipe detailed here: 
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/295617-guardian-angel-pedialyte-pedialyte-recipe.html
will help him to keep up his strength. You can also give him ginger tea made of boiled chopped ginger root as it is antibacterial and reduces nausea.

Although this will help to keep him alive, it will not cure him, so be sure to take him in when you can.

Please keep us posted on his condition! :fingerx:


----------

